# Meguiars Wheel brush



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Before deciding what wheel brush to buy (between the ez and megs) i had a quick scan and noticed a few poor rating for the megs, but seen as pennies were tight i thought i might give it a go!

Well how i wish i had payed the extra, lol.

After no more than 8-10 uses it now looks like this



















To make matters worse the whole bristle spine now swivels so when your trying to reach the back of the wheel it just turns to a side where the bristles are flattened meaning i have to hold it further up.
Have i been doin something wrong, and i havent been scrubbing concrete or anything, lol just washing wheels.


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

Lucky you got 10 uses out of it. They all do that


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

pretty sure megs have droped this from their line.


----------



## themaninavectra (Jan 31, 2008)

Still on sale in Hellfrauds...

Ive got up mine up to 13 uses but it's looking sorry for itself.

Does anyone know will EZ last any longer???


----------



## aldunn15 (Jan 25, 2008)

ez brush is the one ive used it probably about 15 times still looks like new!! i dont trust many meguiars since i got conned with the water magnet (repeller)


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

sad state of affairs but unfortunately you are not alone mate, they all do this!

Get an EZ, you wont look back trust me!


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

themaninavectra said:


> Still on sale in Hellfrauds...
> 
> Ive got up mine up to 13 uses but it's looking sorry for itself.
> 
> Does anyone know will EZ last any longer???


Absolutely. Had mine for 3 months now,and no sign of wear at all.


----------



## carsey (Jun 27, 2008)

Id be asking for my money back.

Doesnt look in a happy state.


----------



## mark1319 (Sep 9, 2007)

The EZ brush is very good, had mine for a while now and it's still like new. Buy one and you wont be disappointed


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys, yeh just waiting for cyc to get them in and for me to build a shopping list up first to make it worth a little more worth while, lol. Guess its all part of learning. Must admit really i only use megs apc and last touch now out of their range.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Mine did that. And the plastic bit fell off the end on the 2nd use. Going to invest in an EZ brush tonight, where should I order one from chaps?


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Clean your car or Motorgeek both sell the ez detail brush.


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

had my EZ-brush for 4 months and it still looks brand new. Love it.


----------



## jamiesim (Feb 7, 2008)

the wheel brush from polished bliss is superb for in rim cleaning..


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

where can i get this ez brush from?? my megs one is looking a bit sorry for it self too!!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Motorgeek has them 

Possibly another trader too.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

looks like ill be going for the ez. cant believe how quickly the megs one has fallen apart i would be getting in contact with them


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

i got 5 washes before mine went like that, i thought i wasbeing rough with it, but i use my EZ the same way and its like new 4 or 5 months down the line.

i agree the Polished Bliss wheel brush is good to, but it doesnt get into the tight areas like the ez, ie between big brakes and rims, but still a good brush, has a load of uses too, like getting in about suspension components etc


----------

